# Delay in receiving registration documents



## herrhosko (1 mo ago)

Hello all. I took delivery of a 2023 Model 3 on November 4th in Cincinnati. As of this date, 5 weeks later, I still haven't received documentation to register the car in Kentucky. I have one more week on the temporary tag, which will put me in a bind if I can't register the car. Has anyone else had this problem and can offer a solution or advice. By the way, "Contact Us" on the Tesla webpage is deceiving; it's next to impossible to contact anyone and receive help from a person. I can't find phone numbers, email addresses, chats, etc. I've resorted to using Service Request on my app to pass a message to the people who delivered my car, but that has gotten me nowhere as well. I like the car, but customer relations stinks.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Registrations is ALWAYS highly dependent on local factors and a random draw of the cards. 
Can you check with your tag office and see if they have the registration. Mine does allow it. After they get it, they take some time to process it.
Is it too far for you to take a trip back to the delivery center to check?


----------



## Patrick Johnson (1 mo ago)

herrhosko said:


> Hello all. I took delivery of a 2023 Model 3 on November 4th in Cincinnati. As of this date, 5 weeks Kodi nox  later, I still haven't received documentation to register the car in Kentucky. I have one more week on the temporary tag, which will put me in a bind if I can't register the car. Has anyone else had this problem and can offer a solution or advice. By the way, "Contact Us" on the Tesla webpage is deceiving; it's next to impossible to contact anyone and receive help from a person. I can't find phone numbers, email addresses, chats, etc. I've resorted to using Service Request on my app to pass a message to the people who delivered my car, but that has gotten me nowhere as well. I like the car, but customer relations stinks.


it happens in some states


----------

